# Bảo vệ mắt khỏi nguy cơ lão hóa từ những thói quen hằng ngày



## Vũ Thu Hằng (13/9/18)

Đôi mắt cần bạn yêu chiều nhiều hơn thế nữa. Có nhiều thói quen thường ngày sẽ vô tình làm cho mắt bị tác động xấu. Theo Thomas Steinemann, một phát ngôn viên lâm sàng cho Học viện nhãn khoa Mỹ từng phát biểu: “Khi nói đến các vấn đề về mắt, phòng ngừa và bảo vệ mắt là bước quan trọng nhất. Nếu không bảo vệ mắt bằng các cách đơn giản hàng ngày, bạn có thể gặp nhiều rắc rối khó chữa về sau hay thậm chí có thể bị mù”. Do đó, tìm hiểu những thói quen gây hại mắt và lời khuyên chăm sóc từ các bác sĩ nhãn khoa sẽ giúp cho đôi mắt sáng khỏe.

*KHÔNG SỬ DỤNG KÍNH RÂM*

*

*
​Kính râm là món phụ kiện không chỉ bảo vệ vùng da mắt nhạy cảm mà còn giúp mắt tránh tiếp xúc trực tiếp với tia cực tím hay ánh sáng ở cường độ cao. Theo Christopher Rapuano, giám đốc dịch vụ giác mạc tại Wills Eye Hospital ở Philadelphia: “Ánh sáng mang tia cực tím có thể gây ra u ác tính và ung thư biểu mô trên mí mắt. Việc tiếp xúc với tia cực tím sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ bị đục thủy tinh thể và thoái hóa điểm vàng”. Do đó, bạn nên lựa chọn loại kính râm chất lượng, có khả năng chặn được tia UVA và UVB. Ngoài ra, ngay cả vào những ngày có mây, bạn cũng đừng bỏ quên chiếc mắt kính ở nhà.

*DỤI MẮT*

*

*
​Khi cố gắng loại bỏ bụi bẩn hay lông mi vừa rơi vào mắt, phản xạ của bạn thường là dụi để lấy chúng ra. Tuy nhiên, hành động đó có thể vô tình làm các vật càng xâm nhập sâu hơn vào mắt. Theo Rapuano, việc dụi mắt mắt sẽ làm tăng hội chứng keratoconus. Đó là khi giác mạc của bạn trở nên mỏng và phồng rộp thành hình nón. Từ đó, hình dạng nón này sẽ làm võng mạc nhạy cảm với ánh sáng và thị lực bị bóp méo. Cách bảo vệ mắt tốt nhất trong trường hợp này là chớp mắt liên tục để tuyến lệ tiết ra nước mắt đẩy vật lạ ra ngoài. Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng nước muối hay thuốc nhỏ mắt để rửa trôi.

*SỬ DỤNG THUỐC NHỎ MẮT HÀNG NGÀY*

*

*
​Nếu bạn bị đau mắt, việc điều trị bằng thuốc nhỏ mắt là vô cùng cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, đây là loại sản phẩm chỉ được dùng một lần trong một thời gian. Bởi thuốc nhỏ mắt hoạt động bằng cách co thắt các mạch máu trong mắt để làm giảm lưu lượng máu. Do vậy, nếu lạm dụng loại thuốc này thường xuyên sẽ gây kích ứng cho mắt về mặt lâu dài.

*ĐEO KÍNH ÁP TRÒNG KHI TẮM*

*

*
​Tất cả loại nước từ vòi, hồ, nước mưa… đều có thể chứa ký sinh trùng acanthamoeba. Nếu loại vi khuẩn này tiếp xúc với mắt bạn, giác mạc có thể bị ăn mòn dẫn đến mù lòa. Do đó, nếu đeo kính áp tròng khi đi bơi hay tắm, hãy khử trùng kính ngay sau đó. Đừng quên quy tắc không rửa kính áp tròng bằng nước máy mà phải sử dụng dung dịch chuyên dụng nếu bạn không muốn bị viêm giác mạc.

*ĐEO KÍNH ÁP TRÒNG KHI NGỦ*

*

*
​Theo phát ngôn viên lâm sàng cho Học viện nhãn khoa Mỹ Thomas Steinemann, việc đeo kính áp tròng trong khi ngủ sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ lây nhiễm gấp nhiều lần. Bởi bất kì loại ký sinh trùng nào tiếp xúc với mắt trong thời gian bạn nhắm mắt đều được giữ lại lâu hơn. Ngoài ra, khi ngủ, giác mạc sẽ bị hạn chế tiếp xúc với oxy và điều này càng trầm trọng thêm nếu đeo kính áp tròng. Khi đó, mắt sẽ dễ nhiễm trùng hơn vì vi khuẩn không được rửa trôi bằng nước mắt khi chúng vào giác mạc. Điều này có thể làm vi khuẩn tiếp tục phát triển và gây ra trường hợp nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe của mắt.

*KHÔNG THƯỜNG XUYÊN VỆ SINH KÍNH ÁP TRÒNG*

*

*
​Nếu đeo kính áp tròng hàng ngày, hãy vệ sinh chúng hàng ngày. Ngay cả khi bạn đã khử trùng, kính áp tròng vẫn hoạt động như một thỏi nam châm hút vi khuẩn và bụi bẩn. Theo thời gian, kính áp tròng sẽ bị nhiễm khuẩn từ các tiếp xúc với tay. Khi bạn tiếp tục sử dụng, những loại vi khuẩn đó sẽ phát triển trong mắt, làm tăng nguy cơ nhiễm trùng. Do đó, bạn cũng nên thay đổi một cặp kính mới khi đã hết hạn sử dụng.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

